# Short PSU list - ATX PSUs that are 160mm and shorter (including non-atx) (small-case friendly) (rev. 2) (June 2015)



## Allanitomwesh

The Silverstone strider S line is 150mm fully modular
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=448


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The Silverstone strider S line is 150mm fully modular
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=448


Thanks! Will update it when I get home tonight


----------



## dejahboi

Added 20+ new PSUs to the list and creating hyperlinks to their site/description.

Adding more as we speak.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

From the old thread
CoolerMaster VSM series
http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/v-sm-series/
Thermaltake Smart 1000/1200
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001974
Cougar CMX V3 1000/1200
http://www.cougar-world.com/products/power_supplies/cougar_cmx_v3.html
Seasonic G Series
http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> From the old thread
> CoolerMaster VSM series
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/v-sm-series/
> Thermaltake Smart 1000/1200
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001974
> Cougar CMX V3 1000/1200
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/power_supplies/cougar_cmx_v3.html
> Seasonic G Series
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/G-series-450-550-650.htm


Thanks, I'm browsing through Manufacture websites' thoroughly and adding what I find lol. I'm finding more than I was anticipating lol.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oops DP


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Awesome,liking the alphabetical order and spoilers as well.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Awesome,liking the alphabetical order and spoilers as well.


Thanks, the list for non modular PSUS was getting long lol. I thought by using spoilers would make it less overwhelming.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

you missed the seasonic g series


----------



## dejahboi

Ah thanks, I'll try to get them on the list tomorrow. I was prettty busy today lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

No prob,great job so far.


----------



## dejahboi

Added each Seasonic G series to its respective categories









Thanks for the find!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Here are some other super shallow PSU's at 125mm
http://nexustek.us/psu


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Brands you should check to add to the list
be quiet!
LEPA/Enermax
Rosewill


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Brands you should check to add to the list
> be quiet!
> LEPA/Enermax
> Rosewill


Thanks! I'll see if I can work on the list this coming weekend


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Awesome


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Any luck?


----------



## dejahboi

Sorry really got busy this weekend ( super bowl sunday, family, friends, and lots of catching up with school). I'll slowly add to the list throughout the week if work isn't that busy.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Cool,I'll help you out if I can


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Cool,I'll help you out if I can


You're helping me lots lol. The tedious part is creating hyperlinks for each as well as looking at the description of each thoroughly lol.


----------



## shilka

The new Fractal Design EDISON M are 160mm if you want to add those?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Edison_M_650W/2.html


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The new Fractal Design EDISON M are 160mm if you want to add those?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Edison_M_650W/2.html


Thanks for this!









Added today:

Lepa, be quiet!, and new category. Working on the rest throughout the week.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oops double post


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If you are adding SFX and TFX PSU's Silverstone makes those as well,and modular too. There is also an FSP one advertised as a "mATX PSU"
http://www.fsplifestyle.com/product.php?LID=10&PSN=1008


----------



## Allanitomwesh

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_power.php?tno=7&area=en


----------



## Aibohphobia

Here's all the currently available SFX-L PSUs (SFX-L is SFX with an extra 30mm depth (130mm total) in order to fit a slim 120mm fan), they're all fully modular:

High Power SFX-L500GD (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)

SilverStone SX500-LG (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)

Scythe SPKRG-S500P (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)

Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product_power.php?tno=7&area=en


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Here's all the currently available SFX-L PSUs (SFX-L is SFX with an extra 30mm depth (130mm total) in order to fit a slim 120mm fan), they're all fully modular:
> 
> High Power SFX-L500GD (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> SilverStone SX500-LG (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> Scythe SPKRG-S500P (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)


Thanks for the infomation guys. +Rep to those who are helping out. I'm slowly adding them to the list throughout the week. I didn't expect to get really busy this semester, but I am dropping by to see updates. I'll be sure to add these to the list within a week or so.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Any progress adding them?


----------



## nepToon

thanks for taking over. /subbed


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> thanks for taking over. /subbed


thanks! I haven't been able to update the list. I've been lurking the forums when i have time, but been busy with work/school. Hopefully I can add some more to the list this weekend.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

http://www.evga.com/articles/00912/EVGA-SuperNOVA-650-550-GS-Power-Supplies/
This announce made me realize EVGA aren't on the list


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00912/EVGA-SuperNOVA-650-550-GS-Power-Supplies/
> This announce made me realize EVGA aren't on the list


Thanks! I remember while I was in the market looking for a PSU and EVGA was one of the the companys' i was looking into.. Their G2s were to long. Nice find though!


----------



## Calibos

I was Contemplating a briefcase type custom pc idea and when I got to psu I thought about the low profile non standard psu in an old XPS dell I used to have. 300w and non standard connections rule it out.

It got me thinking about 1u server psu's. Any reason why I couldnt use one of those to power consumer parts in a custom case?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> I was Contemplating a briefcase type custom pc idea and when I got to psu I thought about the low profile non standard psu in an old XPS dell I used to have. 300w and non standard connections rule it out.
> 
> It got me thinking about 1u server psu's. Any reason why I couldnt use one of those to power consumer parts in a custom case?


I honestly don't see a problem with using a 1u server psu for your project. The only it comes down to is what your build is going to consist of







. They're just like any other PSU, but in a different form factor.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SFX PSU's are also mighty small,easily tucked in a corner.


----------



## Dotachin

Silverstone Strider Plus ST1000-P is in the semi-modular list aswell for some reason. (I need that psu badly btw)

edit: I would also suggest to state which psu's have single 12v rail.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> It got me thinking about 1u server psu's. Any reason why I couldnt use one of those to power consumer parts in a custom case?


The main issue with them is that the types of connectors are not always ideal for consumer parts and they use tiny, high-RPM fans.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The main issue with them is that the types of connectors are not always ideal for consumer parts and they use tiny, high-RPM fans.


That was my main concern alright. For instance, I know Dell historically used non standard form factors and parts and the PSU for that XPS had a 20 pin mobo connector and a single 6 pin GPU connector IIRC. Thus I worried if I might run into similar problems with a server PSU. ie. connection options.

Fans I'm not so worried about. In a custom case I am sure I could place a larger lower RPM fan close and duct its flow across the PSU board.

Which now that I think off it might render the server PSU question moot. A consumer PSU with a fan is only as tall as it is because of the fan. Take the board out of its housing and duct a fan to it and I may well have my cake and eat it too. ie. Modular PSU with the specs I want but within my height requirements as its out of its housing without a fan mounted above it.

Lots more to think about and time to start trying out layouts with sketchup.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Just how thin is this briefcase?


----------



## tigrrrlily

Signed up to say THANK YOU SO MUCH. Just ordered a Silverstone 850 Gold PSU. I thought I was out of luck for putting a radiator in that spot


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigrrrlily*
> 
> Signed up to say THANK YOU SO MUCH. Just ordered a Silverstone 850 Gold PSU. I thought I was out of luck for putting a radiator in that spot


Not a problem







Glad this thread helped you out!


----------



## Hazardz

Last week, I grabbed a Thermaltake Smart 750W non-modular PSU that is 160mm.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001977


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Last week, I grabbed a Thermaltake Smart 750W non-modular PSU that is 160mm.
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001977


Thanks for the find! Added to the list


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Coming Soon.
www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/anton-shilov/silverstone-debuts-ultra-small-700w-sfx-psu-with-80-plus-platinum-certificate/


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Thanks for the find! Added to the list


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If you are adding SFX and TFX PSU's Silverstone makes those as well,and modular too. There is also an FSP one advertised as a "mATX PSU"
> http://www.fsplifestyle.com/product.php?LID=10&PSN=1008


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Here's all the currently available SFX-L PSUs (SFX-L is SFX with an extra 30mm depth (130mm total) in order to fit a slim 120mm fan), they're all fully modular:
> 
> High Power SFX-L500GD (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> SilverStone SX500-LG (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> Scythe SPKRG-S500P (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)
> 
> Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (500W, 130mm SFX-L, 80+ Gold)


Your SFX list on page one still isn't updated


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Your SFX list on page one still isn't updated


Corsair has an SFX 600 watt unit made by Great Wall on the way as well.


----------



## dejahboi

Thanks guys! Keep them coming, I'll have it updated within this week or so. Been busy since the semester ended.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair has an SFX 600 watt unit made by Great Wall on the way as well.


Got a source for that? I think it was Tom's Hardware that said it was a Sirfa unit but they may have have just been guessing since Sirfa is putting out all these SFX-L units lately.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Got a source for that? I think it was Tom's Hardware that said it was a Sirfa unit but they may have have just been guessing since Sirfa is putting out all these SFX-L units lately.


Realhardtechx says Great Wall but realhardtechx has been wrong before.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


----------



## Aibohphobia

Guess we'll just have to wait for reviews to know for sure.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

And Tom's said High Power make the Corsair one.


----------



## SpDFreaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Realhardtechx says Great Wall but realhardtechx has been wrong before.
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


The Corsair SF600 units are made by Great Wall. At least the units being shown at Computex were.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpDFreaK*
> 
> The Corsair SF600 units are made by Great Wall. At least the units being shown at Computex were.


Great Wall is a bit up and down they can make some good stuff but more often they not they get paid to make average or worse.
I dont want to judge Corsair´s SFX before i see a review of it.

It might be good or not who knows at this point.
I wont recommend it untill i see a review for the reason i want to know how it is first.


----------



## Agenesis

Deserves a bump. Any new high capacity 160mm units?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Deserves a bump. Any new high capacity 160mm units?


There is a new fully modular version of the Cooler Master V series out and i know the 550 watt version is 160mm and the 650+ might be as well.


----------



## HZCH

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=670&area=en

[edited post] I thought Lian Li PE-550 AMD SilverStone SX700-LPT were launched, but they are only listed on their site, there's no indication they're available, and at which price...


----------



## GHADthc

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/34613/silverstone-strider-titanium-800w-st80f-ti Titanium rated, 150mm depth, also comes in 600 and 700W flavours.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Is the OP around to do an update? Good list here.


----------



## Djfe

first, thx for the list









Two PSUs for the list:
Corsair CS550m 550W 140mm Gold semi-modular
(-> perfect for constrained cases like the Silverstone SG08-LITE, fully modular is often too large for the graphics card and sfx PSUs often have lots of fan noise because of their small fan)

Seasonic S12II 520W 140mm Bronze non-modular
good PSU but isn't certified for Haswell's C-States

EDIT:
why are the Silverstone Strider Plus ST50F-P and the Silverstone Strider Plus Gold ST55F-G in the semi-modular list?
they are fully modular


----------



## jonnyGURU

Can add EVGA G3 to the list now. That housing is only 150mm.


----------



## 4estGimp

Cooler Master V550 V650, V750 are all three fully modular and only 140mm long.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/enthusiast-v-series/


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Can add EVGA G3 to the list now. That housing is only 150mm.


This ^


----------



## jonnyGURU

Is there a list somewhere of cases that cannot use PSUs that are larger than 160mm+???

From a convenience standpoint (ease of installation, etc.) I totally get it. But I think there's some cases that actually CAN NOT accept a 180mm deep PSU.

Does anyone know what those cases would be???

Thanks!


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of cases that cannot use PSUs that are larger than 160mm+???
> 
> From a convenience standpoint (ease of installation, etc.) I totally get it. But I think there's some cases that actually CAN NOT accept a 180mm deep PSU.
> 
> Does anyone know what those cases would be???
> 
> Thanks!


We would have to compile a list


----------



## Gah Duma

I think these are going to be the new top dog for 140mm fully modular PSUs: https://seasonic.com/product-category/consumer-products/focus-plus/


----------



## webhito

The only issue with the seasonic focus plus gold are the capacitors in the cables. I could not get the cable to work with an in win 904 due to the 8 pin cpu connector being stiff at the end and not letting me bend or twist. Otherwise its a pretty solid power supply.


----------

